# ty kluku pitomá, chlapče nešťastná



## Jana337

Neví někdo, jak se tento jev (tj. podstatné jméno v rodu mužském + přídavné jméno v rodu ženském) jmenuje a jak vznikl?


----------



## vianie

Tak na vysvetlenie tohto sa mi oplatí počkať si, tiež ma to zaujíma a vyhľadávať sa mi to nechce.
Edit: Či to nie je náhodou nejaký starý vplyv nemecky hovoriaceho obyvateľstva, pretože na Slovensku sú podobné slovné spojenia zväčša pripisované na vrub maďarskej menšiny - Ó, ja nešťastná zemepán! - atď.
Edit2: V maďarskom prípade sa ale dajú spájať aj podstatné mená v mužskom s prídavnými v ženskom a o.i. je špecifický vysokým počtom vynechávania zvratných zámien a pričastým používaním "už" na konci jednoduchých rozkazovacích viet.
Možnože tá zmena rodu v češtine je púhym zdrobnením určeným adresátovi ako zmiernenie nadávky, resp. pre jeho nízky vek či vzrast...


----------



## Jana337

Hm, to by teoreticky nemusela být špatná stopa. 

Máte taky něco podobného jako "ty kluku pitomá", "ty kluku ušatá", "chlapče nešťastná"? U nás se to používá (no, spíše používalo, je to jako z filmů pro pamětníky) takřka výlučně při lamentování.


----------



## vianie

Jana337 said:


> Máte taky něco podobného jako "ty kluku pitomá", "ty kluku ušatá", "chlapče nešťastná"? U nás se to používá (no, spíše používalo, je to jako z filmů pro pamětníky) takřka výlučně při lamentování.



Nie nie, u nás sa takéto spojenia používajú "vesměs" len ako akési vtípky a všeobecne sa berú ako narážka na Maďarov, samozrejme v tom lepšom slova zmysle. : )


----------



## werrr

A proč by se všechno mělo nějak jmenovat? 

Vzpomínám si, že jsem kdysi někde četl, že to souvisí s přesmyknutím abstraktních generických feminin končících na „-a“ k mužskému rodu, tedy se slovy jako _ohava, dareba, starosta_ apod.

Protože šlo vesměs o posměšné přezdívky, vyvinulo se z toho expresivní vyjádření.

K rozšíření na ostatní slova mužského rodu došla až později analogií.


Ještě bych podotknul, že se to používá jen v jednotném čísle a přídavné jméno bývá pouze v postpozici.


----------



## Jana337

werrr said:


> A proč by se všechno mělo nějak jmenovat?


Abych si to mohla někde nalistovat a nastudovat. 


> Vzpomínám si, že jsem kdysi někde četl, že to souvisí s přesmyknutím abstraktních generických feminin končících na „-a“ k mužskému rodu, tedy se slovy jako _ohava, dareba, starosta_ apod.
> 
> Protože šlo vesměs o posměšné přezdívky, vyvinulo se z toho expresivní vyjádření.
> 
> K rozšíření na ostatní slova mužského rodu došla až později analogií.


Děkuji, to zní rozumně.


----------



## winpoj

Nevím, jestli se to nějak jmenuje, ale pokud jde o historii tohoto jevu, narazil jsem ještě na článek v Naší řeči z roku 1919: http://nase-rec.ujc.cas.cz/archiv.php?art=510


----------



## gatky

jéj, toto je pekné vlákno. k tým maďarom pridám len toľko, že vzhľadom na to, že nemajú rozlíšený ženský a mužský rod (hlavne pokiaľ ide o neživotné podstatné mená, u osôb to vyriešené majú), tak by táto teória mohla fungovať. ale v češtine toľko maďarských vplyvov nenájdeme.

pre zaujímavosť - francúzština má niekedy zmenu rodu v množnom čísle (je *un* amour, teda láska v mužskom rode, ale les amours malheureu*ses* - nešťastné lásky v množnom čísle sú už ženského rodu. že by výraz starofrancúzskeho patriarchátu? )


----------

